# My bucks



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

I have three Boer bucks all registered in separate registries. I think they can be quite photogenic, and I take ALOT of pictures haha

The Red paint buck is my buck Infra-Red. He is a Klein Tarzan great grandson. 100% USBGA

The Gold polka dot buck is Boulder. He is Renoir X Eggs. 100% IBGA

The Traditional is my new buck Midas, pictured at 7 months old and closing in on 200lbs. If you follow his lineage he goes to Klein Tarzan on every branch except ONE, and on that one he goes to Mojo Magic! 100% ABGA


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They all look nice! Love the non traditionals


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great looking boys!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What handsome boys!


----------



## DAGills (Mar 25, 2012)

The Red buck is for sale.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Handsome dudes


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

The more I look at all these boers the more I'm wanting some!!! Why are goats so addicting???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome fellas


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

I have one word: HANDSOME!!!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------

